# Can I still train Sophie?



## Road Runner (Aug 21, 2010)

I've had my cockatiel, Sophie for five years now. When I first got him he was very friendly. He was in a cage with my parakeet Pete, both males. I never gave Sophie that much attention but I didn't neglect him. Sophie and Pete started becoming friends and really didn't want anything to do with humans. If I put my hand near him he will bight me. He also constantly lets out this very loud and annoying screech. He's doing it for attention but he won't let me touch him or go near him.

I really want to train them but all the videos I see teach you how to train a brand new bird. So basically I'm asking if I still will be able to train him or is it too late? And is it possible I could train him without trimming his wings? And also the parakeet is friendly by its self, but not when he's with Sophie, why is that happening?


(He's named Sophie because we didn't know if he was a boy or girl when we first got him and I don't know if I should change his name or not.)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's never too late to start training. Clipping the wings isn't required, although it does make it easier to handle a bird that's completely wild.

An easy way to start is to hold treats in your hand for your birds to eat. If Sophie is too nervous or too aggressive to get very close to the hand, use a long piece of millet spray that he can nibble from a distance and gradually adjust your grip. When Sophie is comfortable with eating right out of your hand, you can use the treat to lure him into stepping on the hand.


----------



## Road Runner (Aug 21, 2010)

tielfan said:


> It's never too late to start training. Clipping the wings isn't required, although it does make it easier to handle a bird that's completely wild.
> 
> An easy way to start is to hold treats in your hand for your birds to eat. If Sophie is too nervous or too aggressive to get very close to the hand, use a long piece of millet spray that he can nibble from a distance and gradually adjust your grip. When Sophie is comfortable with eating right out of your hand, you can use the treat to lure him into stepping on the hand.


I've been trying that I'll see how it goes. I've never clipped a birds wings, do you think it would be safe to try it just by what I've seen on the internet?


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think it's wise to clip a birds wings if you are not sure how to do it. Please find someone who has experience, as clipping their wings incorrectly can cause more damage than good, not to mention you have to watch you don't trim too far.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

All the ways to train a new bird can work with a bird you have had for awhile. It is all about gaining their trust. Here is a link I like  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx
I would get him clipped by someone who has done it before, mabey you can find a breeder that can do it for you


----------

